# Moving to Spain from France



## sportsman (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi
I am a British citizen, resident in France for the last eight years. We may be looking to move to Spain in the next year or two. Would anyone iknow if we did if the entry requirements would be for a non EU (British person) or an EU (French) resident. There is a big difference it seems, or at least will be following Brexit.
Thanks


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

None of the proposals made so far will maintain the freedom of movement rights currently enjoyed by the British in Europe.

Although the EU and its member states under their direction are making moves to facilitate the long term residency of British citizens who are already legally resident in a member state country on the final day of EU membership, no further rights of movement will be granted.

I think you need to make a choice between obtaining legal residency in France upon the UK's withdraw due to your long standing legal residency in France, or moving to Spain before D-Day (pardon the military reference to a Brexit procedure, it must be contagious) with the hope that you can sort out your residency here in time. Time is something you do not have much of potentially.

Otherwise, the fact you live in France, and may be granted residency of France after Brexit will be irrelevant if you move to Spain as a non EU immigrant later.

Is there any chance you could get French nationality? That would solve all your problems.


----------



## sportsman (Aug 30, 2016)

Thank you, it is what I suspected. Getting residency in France should not be a problem and we will be doing that anyway, I was thinking for the future as my Daughter has a place in Spain and it is possible that we may want to live closeer to her at some time.
Thanks again


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

You might find this thread interesting.

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/1485996-eu-long-term-residency.html


----------

